# Garry's Mod Memory error



## Superstrelok (May 25, 2009)

Hi, iv just signed up here because iv been getting a problem recently with Garry's mod. I play for about 1 Hour and then the props (Objects) start to have odd materials and then teh game crashes and i get The Referenced memory error:

The instruction at "0x10f830cf" referenced memory at "0x0e8f0454". The memory could not be "read" Click on OK to terminate the program.

It had only just started doing this yesterday when i got the error that you had to restart Steam with i dont that and then i played Garry's mod and this keeps appearing.

Eny help?? because i just whant a good game of Spacebuild


----------



## symonds17 (May 27, 2009)

Could you post your computer specs?
Need them if you want help
But I can tell you that this can be caused by RAM and sometimes the graphics card
Do two things:
1) Check to see if the RAM is faulty
2) Try running the game in directx 8


----------



## Superstrelok (May 25, 2009)

I have A geforce 9600 gt 3gb ram Pentinum D Im running windows Xp Home but about 4 months ago i put that stuped fake dx10 on my pc so that might be a problem


----------



## Jrptashaptn (Mar 4, 2008)

It's more likely a problem with your RAM, like Symonds said, try updating any driver's also.


----------



## Superstrelok (May 25, 2009)

Do you mean Graphics card drivers or something els and also i can play Call of duty World at war at Max with no probs and how can i test if my ram is faulty or not?


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

The fact of this problem is the engine of the game crashing you. Not the game itself.

Try this:
Go to the settings in steam
Then go to the in-game tab
Tick off the enable steam community ingame (WARNING: This will disable the function of you speaking with your friends in the game, unless you alt+tab or you play in windowed mode)
Play a couple of days with those settings
Tick that setting on again
Now it should work.

The exact same problem happened to me in HL2 DM, but it worked with that thing I showed.


----------



## Superstrelok (May 25, 2009)

Il try that out then thanks


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Check out my post in the following link to check your system's ram.

http://forums.techguy.org/games/837363-igfx-driver-issue.html


----------



## Superstrelok (May 25, 2009)

As i said before i can play COD: WaW for ever with no crash but gmod its like every houre. But thanks for the link i can use it aswell


----------



## Superstrelok (May 25, 2009)

UPDATE: I was working on a map today and i get that dreaded error


----------

